# Where local to buy citric acid



## clownking99 (Jul 24, 2018)

jsut curious where sells citric acid 
I know the hardware stores sell lye .....

I have some sodium bicarbonate corn starch blend left from a bath fizzy kit

Does Walmart sell this in the canning section ?


----------



## Sunnydeb76 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes they do


----------



## earlene (Jul 24, 2018)

WalMart and many stores that sell canning supplies have citric acid in a little green-labeled plastic bottle.   Looks like this:






Make sure you get the Citric Acid and not one of the other jars that aren't CA.


----------



## clownking99 (Jul 24, 2018)

Just curious in your opinion is the quality the same ? As ordering from a soap supply website


----------



## Misschief (Jul 24, 2018)

My local Bulk Store carries it. I'm not sure where you are but here, Bulk Barn carries it in 1 lb. bags; our local bulk store has it bulk.


----------



## earlene (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes, the quality seems the same, but the price for that small jar is really pretty high compared to ordering from Amazon or a supply website.  But I have used it in a pinch and it works just fine.


----------



## clownking99 (Jul 25, 2018)

Cost was $3 for 7.5oz
Thnx will let you all know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## nonilove (Jul 26, 2018)

Hobby lobby sells 1lb for $6.


----------

